# A question?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry another question!

Not sure where I should put this question though 

If I could only get say 2 satin cream does from one breeder, would it be ok to get a buck from another breeder to put with the does? Or is it best to get all of a first trio from the same line/breeder?

Thankyou


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's best to get all your starting stock from the same person, you never know what will happen when you outcross so it should only be done when you've built up a good sized stud.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahY said:


> It's best to get all your starting stock from the same person, you never know what will happen when you outcross so it should only be done when you've built up a good sized stud.


Aha, Thankyou thats along the lines of what I was thinking, but if something pops into my head I feel the need to ask the question! Thankyou


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

but if something pops into my head I feel the need to ask the question! Thankyou [/quote]

I have noticed lmao XD all goods


----------

